# Meet Mork



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One of my friends can't have roosters where she lives, she was heartbroken to get rid of him as he is super friendly. So I offered to take him to live with my 12 pullets . He loves loves to be held and carried around and is super friendly. He was born in march 2016 and is a langshan/rhode island red mix. His parents were both showbirds. His tail is starting to fill out and his emerald green feathers are gorgeous


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's beautiful ! There's no Langshan anatomy there tho, unless he has longer legs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

His legs are very long, and the woman who owns the two breeds had the parents in her breeding pen and collected the eggs from them and gave the eggs to a friend. The breeder also said he was part of both so hopefully it's true


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

He's got black on his chest... that would be the Langshan I would guess. 

He is stunning. This is why I have no patience for bad tempered roos. No point in saving the buttheads when there's really sweet ones out there like this who need a home. I hope your girls are happy with him!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Langhans have some things. One is long legs which may or may not be feathered, and their back should make a martini glass shape if looked at from the side. A mixed chicken may or may not get those characteristics. They were used in creating JG's. But JG's have a more U shaped back. Langshans are very pretty. Like your roo. : )


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can hold him and carry him around and he is content in my arms, great with the pullets and us. He will be allowed to free roam this weekend under supervision. 
Yeah I have no tolerance for any aggressive animal.
I got my 2 rir showbirds from the breeder who bred his parents and she breeds for docile birds as her daughters show them so they must be solid good temperments for 12 yr olds to show


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone, so far so goood, saturday night he will be let out with the pullets to roam and mingle with the other flock under supervision to see how he and Stanley get along


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Stanley?

He's a beautiful rooster. I love his coloring.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Stanley is my legbar roo. Mork is this new one


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is stanley


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

What a beauty he is!


----------

